# Dog Box Fan



## Rocketman88 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a 2 dog box diamond plate with storage on top... I am needing to put a fan system in it... Does anyone have suggestions? Also if you have a homemade system could you post some pictures so i can get an idea?
Thanks, 
Josh


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Look at the RV exhaust fans. I believe that is what some of the manufactures use.


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Kennel-Supplies/Deluxe-Crate-Fan-and-Cooling-System-Kit.html


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Check out this thread.

http://alducks.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=15092


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

here is a good link for a dog box exhaust fan:http://millpondkennels.com/Fan%20Project2.htm


----------



## rlw (May 14, 2009)

A guide we hunted with in Kansas just went to the auto parts store and bought electric radiator fans and installed them and wired them to the truck.


----------



## John Carlson (Mar 23, 2010)

I installed small 12-volt exhaust fans the 2 dog trailer I fabricated from an old aluminum utility trailer.

What I did was get these... http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200308149_200308149

and wired to a 12-volt deep cycle battery in a storage compartment. I put a piece of hardware cloth between the fan and the dog boxes to keep a tongue or tail out of the fan when running. The fans referenced above move 40 feet of air per minute, so you could assume its recycling all of the air in a dog crate at least once a minute.

Good luck!


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

I used the Northern Tool ones. Easy to install, cheap, and work great. I use a motorcycle battery to run them.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

25-ott-06 said:


> http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Kennel-Supplies/Deluxe-Crate-Fan-and-Cooling-System-Kit.html


These aren't much help down south.

duckheads link to millpond kennels is the way to go for factory look and preformance.


----------



## Rocketman88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Guys millpond kennels looks just like my box! May try that method...


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Josh
Take any fan you have setting around your house and try this....
Place it about 2 Ft away from you
Face it blowing away from you
Then face it blowing toward you
Which one "cools" best ?

"Exhaust fans" do pull in air which helps keep the box from becoming an oven. But when ambient temps are high so is the the air being pulled in.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Looking at fan CFM ratings...

Excited about the dog box fan set up at http://millpondkennels.com/Fan Project2.htm but started looking for the parts and wondering about cfm ratings...

Deerskin puts an 800 cfm fan on its two hole box. The fans on duckheads millpond kennels link appear to be marine bilge exhaust blowers rated at about 135 cfm.

Also, if these are in fact bilge blowers, they are designed to ventilate the bilge area of boats before engine start & I think wouldn't normally operate for an extened length of time.

Can any engineers out there comment on how well the bilge blower set up will work.

Are there other 3" inline fans with higher cfm ratings?

Thanks


----------



## Rocketman88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Duckdawg you have a point there... However most setups i have seen are exhaust types... I found an RV "Fantastic" fan system that has the option running both ways.. I am also looking at this idea so i can have air blowing on them when they are dry, and pulling air when they are wet... Keep the ideas coming guys!!!


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

you may have seen this on one of the links posted above....the fans are reversible.
Any time I start worrying about the dogs being too cool (because they are wet etc) I just don't run them.
Much simpler installation than cutting holes in your box etc.


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone see this box on ebay? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Dog-Box-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19bb342f84


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

I use an Endless Breeze 12v Fan. Works great. 900 CFM equivalent to a 10 mph wind.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I have a similar setup in my box and while it functions well it is very loud. Enough so that you cannot have a conversation near the unit.

I would recommend the small radiator fan and similar ducting over the inline bilge fan.


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

duckdawg27 said:


> you may have seen this on one of the links posted above....the fans are reversible.
> Any time I start worrying about the dogs being too cool (because they are wet etc) I just don't run them.
> Much simpler installation than cutting holes in your box etc.


Kenneth,
How do you power those fans? Aux battery or wired into truck's battery? If aux, how often do you recharge it? If wired to truck's battery, do you have to keep the engine running to keep from draining the juice? Thanks.

Thanks for the help.


----------

